# How many can lights per room 12 x 20



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

I would install 4 and place them on a dimmer.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

What I do is space them the same distance as the height of the ceiling, so 8' celings get 8' spacing.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

What is the max wattage per fixture.
Is the ceiling going to be the dropped type,..ie.. removable panels....

You might want to consider several switches....easier to do it the beginning, than later on....


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

General light......Six cans, two rows.

3 feet off the wall, 6' apart on the 12' dimension.

On the 20' dimension, center the center cans @ 10' and put the others appx 3.5 feet from the wall.




Personally......

I would design it a little different depending on the layout. If you put the cans 12 to 18 inches fron the walls in appropriate places they will light artwork AND cast some ambient light.

Also, think about where a sofa or chair might be. The 12-18 inch off the wall thing works well for reading.

If you run your wiring correctly you can also come back and retrofit more cans in the center if necessary.

Put the light where you need it.


----------



## QueenL (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## drussoli (Jun 15, 2011)

*can lights*

I know this post is from 2008, but I have a similar question. I have an 8x20 room. It was a back porch and was inclosed many years ago. I want to put in can lights, but am not sure if I should have one row with 4 lights or 2 rows, which would be 8 lights. long, narrow room.


----------



## jamalc6996 (Jun 15, 2011)

drussoli said:


> I know this post is from 2008, but I have a similar question. I have an 8x20 room. It was a back porch and was inclosed many years ago. I want to put in can lights, but am not sure if I should have one row with 4 lights or 2 rows, which would be 8 lights. long, narrow room.


 
I would do a long row of lights.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

drussoli said:


> I know this post is from 2008, but I have a similar question. I have an 8x20 room. It was a back porch and was inclosed many years ago. I want to put in can lights, but am not sure if I should have one row with 4 lights or 2 rows, which would be 8 lights. long, narrow room.


one row, IMO


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Single row work the best for genral lumination purpose just watch the spaceing requirement keep the row dead in centre { four feet from either wall } then for spaceing in long way first start each end half of the height then take care the other two and it will look good.

So keep the cans 4 feet centre in widthwise for lengthwise first two will be 4 feet from end of the wall and for rest of the cans 4 feet apart in lengthwise.

That is on average 8 foot ceiling for higher ceiling I will just leave it the same pattern.

And also if this is recessed luminaire is in the attic area or not if attic then I will suggest to get a airtight verison if possible if this area is not attic and not insulated at all then standard recessed can will work fine.

Merci,
Marc


----------

